# How Old Are You?



## I-LOVE-KRISTIN (Jan 7, 2008)

Haha, this was on another forum I'm on.

Well I'm 14! :biggrin: haha


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Im 38 :shocked: :biggrin:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Bob and I are in our early 60's. :shocked:


----------



## Sassy&Alyssa (Aug 29, 2006)

I'm 15!!


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

I'm 31. 

Josie says: I'm two and a half.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm 62


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

I'm 37


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

54 and loving life! :thumbsup:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm 58.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

i just turned the big three - oh in may (30). B)


----------



## deuce (May 31, 2007)

I am 33 :smheat: :smheat:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

I'm 29. Well I wish.  42


----------



## mpappie (Jun 28, 2005)

QUOTE (Clabec Maltese @ Jul 3 2008, 09:03 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=600019


> I'm 29. Well I wish.  42[/B]


I am, glup, 54


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

50 and loving life. arty:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:drinkup: :tender: :goof: 
Everyone is soooooooooooo young


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

38!
Bentley is 2 and Brie is 1.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

42 and 3/4


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

i am 49.. :wub:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I am loving life at 53 arty: ............. whoooohoooooo! Life is GOOD! :chili: 

*I are 5 and 7/12 ...... life are bery good! WoooooWooooo! arty: ~Sassy*


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm 58 1/2 :smheat:  


I'm a big girl, I'm 3 now


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Almost as old as Methuselah...


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm 33!!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I am 28


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

I'm going to be 20 the end of this month :biggrin:


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

49








Joy


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

47 (ouch)


----------



## Bella Rose (Mar 21, 2006)

I'm 37... 

Bella is 1 1/2
Kaley is 13
Zack will be 14 in October.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

I will be 34 this month, but have started saying I was born in 1980 so that will make me 28 this month! LOL!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I am 23, and London is 6 months old. :supacool:


----------



## marquee (Apr 17, 2008)

30


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I will turn 25 in September (woohoo! Car Insurance rates go down!).

Jax is 15 months :wub:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

I'll be 28 in a few months.


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

I'm 22 and I will be 23 in three months.


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Well the body is giving out at 132, the brain is going strong at only 20 something and the real deal is I'm 46

And my baby boy Teddy is 4


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Jul 3 2008, 08:34 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=600010


> 54 and loving life! :thumbsup:[/B]



Whoops, I had a birthday in May......so that would make me 55 now! :brownbag: :blush:


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I'm going to be 42 in couple of months :biggrin: I can't wait to be 65 :supacool:


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Everyone is young compared to me .I am 56 and3/4.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I'm older than dirt ~ :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I just turned 44 last month  :smheat:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: me too I am older than dirt


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

I'll be 49 on July 25th!! :biggrin: 

Debbie


----------



## MrBentleysMom (Dec 19, 2007)

Well Julie, 

I actually was born in 1980!!! But us 28 year olds would love to have you in our club, so stick with your story!


----------



## jazak (Feb 12, 2008)

I will be 27 in August.


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

I like that 'I'm older than dirt" Line..LOL :smpullhair:


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

59!


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

Would you believe "Plenty-One"?, Okay, okay.............56 years old, I said it...

I remember when I was 26, I thought a 38 yr old I was working with was old........ hmmm, I was mistaken.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

66 and 11/12's

That's not old--if you are a tree..... :shocked:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I will be turning 50 in 2 weeks. Ouch!!!!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I didn't realize we have as many over 50 on the forum as we do. Hey Joe, maybe we could have a *Red Hat* section for us mature girls.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

59>> HITTING THE BIG 60 JAN 3


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ Jul 3 2008, 03:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=600203


> 66 and 11/12's
> 
> That's not old--if you are a tree..... :shocked:[/B]


 :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl:


----------



## jerricks (Dec 24, 2007)

Ummmmm. 53  
and Kruze is 1 today (July 3rd) :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## preciouspups (Apr 13, 2008)

I'm 45!


----------



## preciouspups (Apr 13, 2008)

QUOTE (Jerricks @ Jul 3 2008, 04:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=600223


> Ummmmm. 53
> and Kruze is 1 today (July 3rd) :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:[/B]


Happy 1st Birthday, Kruze!! artytime:


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

I am 27 turning 28 - if you could possibly manage to forget this information in say , anothe 5 years it would be appreciated  Sarah


----------



## karebear (Nov 4, 2007)

I'm 22 and just got out of college.. so life is just starting for me!


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

38


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Real ladies don't tell their age ............ 

Ok so I am 46 ..

Max is 7

Bella is a whopping 12 weeks old


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Jul 3 2008, 01:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=600206


> I didn't realize we have as many over 50 on the forum as we do. Hey Joe, maybe we could have a *Red Hat* section for us mature girls.[/B]



What do us "boys" get? :smtease: 


I want a darn award of some sort for being able to stay awake past 8 ... on some nights


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (LennaBella @ Jul 3 2008, 03:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=600274


> Real ladies don't tell their age ............[/B]



You all make it **SO** easy.... :smtease:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Jul 3 2008, 06:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=600277


> QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Jul 3 2008, 01:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=600206





> I didn't realize we have as many over 50 on the forum as we do. Hey Joe, maybe we could have a *Red Hat* section for us mature girls.[/B]



What do us "boys" get? :smtease: 
I want a darn award of some sort for being able to stay awake past 8 ... on some nights
[/B][/QUOTE]


[attachment=38802:award.jpg] Here ya go!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I'm older than Deb but younder than Steve. :duh oh: How old is dirt anyway? Maybe it's the other away around.
I'll be eligible to collect early social security this year, so you young folks keep working.


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

I am 33 years old.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

:HistericalSmiley: Pat. :smrofl:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I too am older than dirt. I am going to pull a LennaBella as in last Sat. make you guess. I will tell the truth. This picture is current.


----------



## SillieMillie (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm 38 in a couple of weeks!


----------



## Sassy&Alyssa (Aug 29, 2006)

I don't know why, but to me 50's-60's isn't old, lol.


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

Chronologically, I am still 29 (honestly, at least until September).
Physically (meaning healthwise) I feel like I am at least 150!

FYI, I have thought this was so funny when my hubby told it to me over 10 years ago, and even when I think of it now. His brother is 11 1/2 years old than he, and when his bro was a teenager, he asked hubby what age was old. According to him at that time, 28 was way over the hill.....LOL! Now, since he is that age, he says 28 is not old at all.


----------



## Maxsmom (Aug 5, 2007)

41 on the 21st of this month! Wow, how time flies.....  

Love and Peace,


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

QUOTE (Sparkey @ Jul 3 2008, 12:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=600103


> I'm going to be 42 in couple of months :biggrin: I can't wait to be 65 :supacool:[/B]


 WHY???


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

I'll be 24 in September.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

QUOTE (bonniesmom @ Jul 3 2008, 07:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=600382


> QUOTE (Sparkey @ Jul 3 2008, 12:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=600103





> I'm going to be 42 in couple of months :biggrin: I can't wait to be 65 :supacool:[/B]


WHY???
[/B][/QUOTE]
What do you mean why? don't you know?


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

QUOTE (bonniesmom @ Jul 3 2008, 10:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=600382


> QUOTE (Sparkey @ Jul 3 2008, 12:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=600103





> I'm going to be 42 in couple of months :biggrin: I can't wait to be 65 :supacool:[/B]


WHY???
[/B][/QUOTE]
I'm sure it's so she can retire - Fay really hates her job. 

BTW - according to current pop thinking - if 60 is the new 50, etc., then I'm 37. :brownbag: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## fredasher (Dec 8, 2007)

Well, I guess I am one of the old, old ones on here. 

I am 65 years old and my little Sophie is 10 months old today. 

It is very interesting to see so many really young people on this forum. Such a fun
group with all of us having something in common. Our beautiful, little furbabies.

Sherry


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ Jul 3 2008, 08:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=600407


> QUOTE (bonniesmom @ Jul 3 2008, 07:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=600382





> QUOTE (Sparkey @ Jul 3 2008, 12:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=600103





> I'm going to be 42 in couple of months :biggrin: I can't wait to be 65 :supacool:[/B]


WHY???
[/B][/QUOTE]
What do you mean why? don't you know?  
[/B][/QUOTE]  I am hoping no migraines after that :chili: 


QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Jul 3 2008, 08:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=600408


> QUOTE (bonniesmom @ Jul 3 2008, 10:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=600382





> QUOTE (Sparkey @ Jul 3 2008, 12:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=600103





> I'm going to be 42 in couple of months :biggrin: I can't wait to be 65 :supacool:[/B]


WHY???
[/B][/QUOTE]
I'm sure it's so she can retire - Fay really hates her job. 
[/B][/QUOTE] and most importantly this reason. I want to retire so bad :walklikeanegyptian: :yahoo: so I can get a vacation  

:back2topic:


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Haha Pat I can't believe you forgot how old you are! :smrofl: 
I'm 24, but I'm lucky if I manage to look 21 and my voice sounds like I'm 15. *sigh*


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ Jul 3 2008, 11:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=600407


> QUOTE (bonniesmom @ Jul 3 2008, 07:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=600382





> QUOTE (Sparkey @ Jul 3 2008, 12:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=600103





> I'm going to be 42 in couple of months :biggrin: I can't wait to be 65 :supacool:[/B]


WHY???
[/B][/QUOTE]
What do you mean why? don't you know? 
[/B][/QUOTE]

I only know I've already been there and trust me, 42 was a lot better! :bysmilie:


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

I'll be 41 at the end of August, but I want to start going back wards on all future birthday's. 

The best time for me was in my late 20's, I want to relive those days. (or at least I want my body back from those days). :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Jul 3 2008, 04:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=600206


> Hey Joe, maybe we could have a *Red Hat* section for us mature girls.[/B]


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm 52, although it seems like I was 22 yesterday........How time flies!!


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

I'm 28.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I am 47, and I own shoes older than a lot of the members here!


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

QUOTE (saltymalty @ Jul 4 2008, 11:37 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=600494


> I own shoes older than a lot of the members here![/B]


LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

I just turned 39 and My Little Man Punky is 7.

My how time goes by fast.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

QUOTE (Deborah @ Jul 3 2008, 09:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=600342


> I too am older than dirt. I am going to pull a LennaBella as in last Sat. make you guess. I will tell the truth. This picture is current.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Since no one wanted to guess my real age is ......56 I am a Jan. 3rd birthday too.


----------



## graceandmartin (Feb 25, 2008)

I'm 28, will be 29 in a few months. But I have to admit, I'm actually looking forward to my 30's. They say a woman looks her best during that age!!


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

I will be 25 for the 20th time this July.

It just seemed like yesterday I was 25 for the 19th time..........Whoooo time is passing by quickly.

I just love being 25..........again and again.................


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

I am 39 (seriously) and I'm going to hold at this age for at least 10 yrs.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

QUOTE (bonniesmom @ Jul 3 2008, 11:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=600443


> QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ Jul 3 2008, 11:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=600407





> QUOTE (bonniesmom @ Jul 3 2008, 07:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=600382





> QUOTE (Sparkey @ Jul 3 2008, 12:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=600103





> I'm going to be 42 in couple of months :biggrin: I can't wait to be 65 :supacool:[/B]


WHY???
[/B][/QUOTE]
What do you mean why? don't you know?  
[/B][/QUOTE]

I only know I've already been there and trust me, 42 was a lot better! :bysmilie: 
[/B][/QUOTE]
retirement :flowers: ........menopause :smheat: .........Social "Security"  .........playing with furbutts all day :heart: ........full time vacation  .......being able to say what you REALLY think :smtease: .......red hats with purple shirts :rochard: .........the list goes on! :Happy_Dance:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I'm as old as my tongue and a bit older than my teeth, but I am happy to be able to join the Red Hat Club :sHa_banana:


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Great question!

Mentally = 27 (good minds = fun, hip times) :supacool: 

Emotionally = 7 years old (magical time of life!) :yahoo: 

Physically = 87 (darn arthritis) :bysmilie: 

Reality = 56.8 and loving every minute ! :heart:


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

I am 36 :chili:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Joe @ Jul 4 2008, 05:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=600621


> I am 36 :chili:[/B]



Joe, I had *NO *idea you were older than I ~ :walklikeanegyptian:


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

I am 51 and my age doesn't bother me. It's the aches that bother me!  They can make you feel old when you really think like you're still young! Another member of the Red Hat Society (if we have one here). 

Cyndi


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I'm 48 - I still can't believe it when I say it - 18 seems like just yesterday!!!


----------



## aea6574 (Feb 18, 2006)

I am 39.

The hounds are 2 1/2


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

What a fun thread! I'm also surprised at how many of us are of the red hat age. Me, I'm 52 and am surprised that 52 doesn't feel nearly as old (mentally) as I used to think it would. Physically, it's beginning to suck.


----------



## Poppy's mommy (Dec 21, 2007)

*I am 19 and love it!*


----------



## bigsmom (Sep 8, 2007)

20 arty:


----------

